# Weighed The 26rs And Truck



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Took the Chevy and the 26RS to the scales at the conclusion of our first camping trip. We were loaded down with gear, including 1/3 to 1/2 tank of water. Looks like the TV axles are loaded pretty evenly too. I didn't take the time to disconnect the OB to find the camper weight though; everyone was getting a little anxious to get back to the house.

Front axle: 3250 lbs
Rear axle: 3495 lbs
Trailer axles: 5285 lbs

Total GCWR: 12030 lbs

My max GCWR is 13000 lbs, so I'm at 92% of the total. Truck pulled just fine.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Sounds like you are right in line with other 26RS owners that have weighed their rigs.

I plan on doing it this year when I can take my time and drop the trailer, weigh the Tahoe separately, get axle weights, etc.

I've got a feeling I'm going to be real close to my GCWR number.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good info to have, Vols!

If you can get weights on your TV alone (but loaded as it was - including gas), you can get a great check on your weight distribution setup.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Good info to have, Vols!
> 
> If you can get weights on your TV alone (but loaded as it was - including gas), you can get a great check on your weight distribution setup.
> 
> ...


Would that not be the total of the front and rear axles?







I parked the TV and camper so that each axle (2 axles on OB) were on separate scales.

The only thing I'm missing is the tongue weight, which I didn't have time to get.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I am no engineer but doesn't some of the weight get counted twice when weighing both axles at the same time?


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

GoVols said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Good info to have, Vols!
> ...


When you get a chance to weigh the TV alone (loaded for camping as with your first weight, including fuel and passengers) you'll get the unloaded front and rear axle weights. Add the loaded TV axle weights together, subtract the sum of the unloaded TV axle weights, and you'll have the tongue weight of your trailer. By comparing the unloaded vs. loaded weight for each TV axle you'll also see if your WD is set up to distribute the tongue weight equally between the two TV axles.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was told to get an accurate weight, you have to weigh the tow vehicle and the travel trailer SEPARATE (unhook the trailer on the scales with the tongue and axles on the scales). Don't know, but that's what a truck driver told me.








Darlene action


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Camping Fan
Let me know if you ever weigh yours as ours should be within 100lbs. of each other.

John


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

You don't have to seperate TT from TV. Go to one of those CAT scales and you will see why. You put the TV on the front pads and get the GVWR which would include the Tongue weight and of course the rest of the vehicle weight. Then the TT is on the back pad and you get the axle weight of the TT. For another $8.50 you can put the TV on seperate weitght pads and get the individual axle ratings. For instance my Toyota Tundra Double cab went like this:

Total 5140# including people and 1/2 tank of Gas
Steer Axle 2920#
Drive Axle 2220#

It is really handy to get the truck weighted alone then you can get an idea of GAWR. Which is real important for the rear.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes NJMikeC !

With the separate pads I was able to get the loaded weights of each axle. Since the front and rear Chevy axles were within 250 lbs. of each other, that's close enough to equal distribution to satisfy me. Getting the GCWR was the most important thing to me, second was the loaded GVWR of the Chevy. Again, the only measurement missing would be the tongue weight; I'll do that some other time. I at least know now that I am not in danger on any measurements.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

sgalady said:


> I was told to get an accurate weight, you have to weigh the tow vehicle and the travel trailer SEPARATE (unhook the trailer on the scales with the tongue and axles on the scales). Don't know, but that's what a truck driver told me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truck Drivers, what do they know









Yes, to get the true weight of the trailer, you must unhook the unit. With them connected you get the gross weight of the entire set up. After you get the gross, instead of dropping the trailer on the scale, drop it on the side somewhere and reweigh just the tow vehicle. The remaining was the trailer. Doing it this way you can take your time dropping and rehooking up.

John


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Can you take it to any weigh station along the highway? I pass several, and have always wanted to stopa and check mine as well.

Barry


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Devildog said:


> Can you take it to any weigh station along the highway? I pass several, and have always wanted to stopa and check mine as well.
> 
> Barry
> [snapback]102624[/snapback]​


I suppose you could stop and ask, but remember, most of the "weigh stations" on the interstates are set up for enforcement on commercial vehicles. They might be just a little upset, and in turn make you a lot upset if you find out your overweight. A few # here and there might not be an issue, but if grossly overweight, they could impound the violating vehicle until such time as it could be made within specs.

Don't know if they would bust a camper's chops, but just some food for thought.

Tim


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Camping Fan
> Let me know if you ever weigh yours as ours should be within 100lbs. of each other.
> 
> John
> [snapback]102374[/snapback]​


Hi John,
I did weigh the truck and trailer combo on the way down to Florida, and weighed the truck alone on the way home from the dealer after dropping the trailer off for service a couple weeks ago. After I weighed the AV alone I remembered I had left the weigh slips for the combo weight in the bag of trailer manuals info - in the trailer, at the dealer.







I'll have to wait to calculate the trailer wt. and tongue wt. until I get the trailer back. I do remember that the combo weight was well below the GCVWR for the AV, and both axle weights were below their max ratings, but I don't remember the exact numbers - I'll pass those along to you when I get the trailer back - hopefully in a week or so. I do have the numbers for the AV alone, with camping gear and about 1/2 tank gas :
Steer axle 3740
Drive axle 3300
Gross wt. 7040


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Devildog said:


> Can you take it to any weigh station along the highway? I pass several, and have always wanted to stopa and check mine as well.
> 
> Barry
> [snapback]102624[/snapback]​


No, they are in the enforcement business. They will not give you any numbers and probably get upset not to mention the trucks behind you getting held up









John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

The local landfill (dump), as well as some truck stops have scales. Our local truck stop has a scale. Also, state Farmer's Markets have them.
Darlene action


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GoVols said:


> Yes NJMikeC !
> 
> With the separate pads I was able to get the loaded weights of each axle. Since the front and rear Chevy axles were within 250 lbs. of each other, that's close enough to equal distribution to satisfy me. Getting the GCWR was the most important thing to me, second was the loaded GVWR of the Chevy. Again, the only measurement missing would be the tongue weight; I'll do that some other time. I at least know now that I am not in danger on any measurements.
> [snapback]102578[/snapback]​


Just because the front and rear weights are within 250 pounds does not mean you have equal weight distribution. When un hitched the weights could be 750 or a 1000 pounds different front to rear (okay maybe not for your rig but I an pointing out an incorrect assumption). You would want to maintain this split with the trailer attached.

Say your unloaded TV has a 750 pound difference front to rear and you put a 750 pound tongue weight on the bumper and have a little spring load on the WDH. The front and rear would have all most the same axle weights but you would be way out of equal distribution.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Just because the front and rear weights are within 250 pounds does not mean you have equal weight distribution. When un hitched the weights could be 750 or a 1000 pounds different front to rear (okay maybe not for your rig but I an pointing out an incorrect assumption). You would want to maintain this split with the trailer attached.
> 
> Say your unloaded TV has a 750 pound difference front to rear and you put a 750 pound tongue weight on the bumper and have a little spring load on the WDH. The front and rear would have all most the same axle weights but you would be way out of equal distribution.
> [snapback]102805[/snapback]​


Not sure I follow you. My truck specs say I can carry about 1650 lbs of "payload" in my truck, the majority of which, since it is a big open space, would be in the back of the pickup bed. When the truck is empty, it is obviously front-heavy and the rear end is light; when the bed is loaded with . . . whatever (gravel, mulch, bikes, tongue weight, etc.), then the weight distribution of the truck is more evenly matched.

If I loaded 1600 lbs of gravel into my truck, it is all going into the bed of the truck; you can't load some of it into the engine compartment or the front seat to maintain the unloaded front-to-back ratio. The truck is engineered to carry payload on the back axle. (And the manual says 600lb tongue/6000 lb trailer weight max before weight distribution is needed.)

In any regards, I measured the amount of compression on the truck before and after hooking up the trailer. I have 1/4 inch on the front and 3/4 inch on the back. That is well within what is suggested by the Equalizer instructions, and my axles weights are within their spec limits. Heck, with the OB hooked up, my Chevy's weight distribution is near that perfect Porsche 50/50 ratio. Maybe I should be racing her!









There's an idea! sunny Outback racing!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

For anyone completely lost, or hasn't weighed their set up...this site is a good reference:

How to Weigh your RV/tow vehicle properly

I'm going to weigh mine this Spring. I haven't weighed the new setup.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GoVols said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Just because the front and rear weights are within 250 pounds does not mean you have equal weight distribution. When un hitched the weights could be 750 or a 1000 pounds different front to rear (okay maybe not for your rig but I an pointing out an incorrect assumption). You would want to maintain this split with the trailer attached.
> ...


Your spring drops on the front and back indicate a fairly good weight distribution. So you should be good but to answer your question about what I meant.

Just because you can haul a payload of x does not mean the truck will handle the same at 65 mph as it would with out the payload. You, your wife, dog and kids are part of the pay load and the tongue weight hung way off the back of the truck has a bit of a lever to the pay load. So some of your weight is naturally up on the front but hang your total payload on the bumper and you will be in trouble.

The reason I mention the equal distribution of weight and the reason to be of the weight distribution hitches of the world (no matter who makes them) is to load the TV to a front and rear axle weight ratio that maintains as close as possible the same handling characteristics as an un loaded TV. Chevy and all the other truck makes build the trucks to handle for how 90% of them will be used 90% of the time, Unloaded. Put 1650 pounds in the bed in front of the axle and see how well it handles and you will find that it is a bit of a beast. Then change the payload to behind the rear axle and even if you are in the payload range the front lift will make steering a bit squirrelly. So weight DISTRIBUTION is important and not just the Gross weights.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Camper Andy,

So a quick summary is a weight distribution hitch should distribute some of the tongue weight to both front and rear and ideally keep it in the same proportion as the unloaded front and rear weights.

Do that, and conceivably your truck has the same braking distribution, and same steering. Can't say I could argue . Wonder if it really works that way though. To GoVols point a truck is designed to carry some of that payload inthe back so that throws off that unloaded front to rear weight proportion.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

NJMikeC, some of what you are saying is correct, but to try and help Andy out a bit more here,

For Conversations sake, we will use my old Avalanche (though I don't have the GAWR's)

GVWR was 7100#. Curb weight on the sticker was roughly 5700, so we will use that. 7100-5700= 1400# total payload available. Put the driver and passengers in and that# goes down, but since the seats are between the two axles, the weight gets distributed between the two. This is same with anything placed in the bed, as long as it is forward of the rear axle. When you place a 700# trailer tongue on the ball, which is at least a foot aft of the rear axle on most trucks, none of that weight is being shifted forward. The rear axle/wheels act like a fulcrum, and will lift some weight from the front axle. This in turn lessens the amount of friction between the roadway surface, and the steering wheels, making driving an E Ticket ride.

To see what I am trying to explain, just take your rig out to a deserted parking lot, unhook the spring bars, and tow it round the lot. Then hook 'em back up again, and do the same route. The proof should be in the pudding.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GoVols said:


> Took the Chevy and the 26RS to the scales at the conclusion of our first camping trip. We were loaded down with gear, including 1/3 to 1/2 tank of water. Looks like the TV axles are loaded pretty evenly too. I didn't take the time to disconnect the OB to find the camper weight though; everyone was getting a little anxious to get back to the house.
> 
> [snapback]102149[/snapback]​


Here in Oregon you can swing into the semi weight stations when they are closed and get this done for free.


----------

